# Get ready Waldo..........



## jobe05 (Jul 7, 2006)

I've now got 105 pounds of blackberries in the freezer getting ready for Blackberry wine......... Looking, once again, to you for guidance. The wine, I pretty much have down based on last years batch coming out so well. But this year, I want to make some port with some. Maybe just 1 gallon....... maybe 2.......... ok..., if I have enough for wine and port, 3 gallons..........





Can't start this weekend thou..... Blueberries are next....... Gotta get'em while the gettens good!


----------



## Waldo (Jul 7, 2006)

Way to go Jobe



Where the hell did you find that Blackbrry patch man?






Lets see now if I calculate this right 105 lbs Blackberries should be enough to make around 15- 18 gallons of fine Blackberry wine


I started me a batch of Blackberry on 7/3. I had 23.5 lbs of berries which I thawed, placed in a strainer bag and added to my primary fermenter. I poured one gallon of boiling water on them and let them steep overnight. 








I then dissolved 10 lbs sugar in another gallon of hot water and added that to the primary the next morning. Stirred it up good and let it cool for a bit then I added 5 dissolved campden tablets, 6tsp of acid blend, 5 tsp of yeast nutrient and 2 tsp of yeast energizer. Stirred it all well and let it set until late that evening and then added 1/4 tsp of liquid pectic enzyme. I let it set for 24 hrs, stirring it good about every 8 hrs and then added my starter of Lalvin 71B-1122 at a temperature of 72 degrees and a SG of 1.102. As of this evening she is perking right along.








I had fully intended to make a Blackberry Port with this batch and had even ran over to North Little Rock to get some Malt which the recipe called for and ended up talking myself out of it primiraly because I have no knowledge of Malt and what it does or how to properly process it so instead of chancing ruining a good batch of Blackberry wineI snuffed the Port idea.
































*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## paubin (Jul 7, 2006)

Most of my recipes are for 1 gal so at 4 lbs per gal I come up with
26.25 gallons of wine. WOW! If you are going to make 3 gals of port
then you want to use port or sherry yeast. You will also want to feed
the wine sugar a little at a time until the yeast cant take it. Your'e
trying to get the finshed alc up as high as possible. 15% is
good, 18% is better. The reason for this is the higher the wine % and
the higher % of the fortifying liquor the less foritying you have to
use, thus keeping as much of the wines original flavor intact as
possible. Terry Garey's book has a great recipe. Let me know if you
need the recipe and I'll post it for you.



Wow, 105 lbs of blackberries, WOW,



Pete


----------



## grapeman (Jul 7, 2006)

Jobe, did you pick all those berries yourself? If so you must need a blood transfusion about now!



Last weekend I bush hogged an old pasture to keep the brush down and avoided the edge lined with blackberries. One good thing about all the rain this season- bumper crop of blackberries. Looks like about 10 days to 2 weeks until they are ripe. Hope I can fight off the bears to get some. There must be about 250 quarts or so there this year. Never seen them so loaded. Waldo and Jobe, share with us your recipe you use, I can see a batch or two of blackberry wine coming on soon.


----------



## jobe05 (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks Apple, waldo and Paul..... auh.. Pete



figured you'd have changed your name by now for the boards sake.


Pete, as you described adding sugar during the process for port, is how I made my Blackberry wine last year. I started with 1 gallon, fermented for a week, then added another gallon of must with sugar added to an SG of 1.90, then a week later, added another gallon of the same process, and was delighted with the outcome. Thinking of doing the same this year, but 7 gallons.


Waldo: With your assistance, I will be your guinea pig for 1 gallon..... 2 gallons ofBlackberry port. Study up, give me a shopping list, and next week we'll get started. When complete, I'll send ya a couple bottles for storing and testing to see if you want to make it next year.


Surprisingly enough.... 105 pounds of blackberries is only (average)21,000 berries........... don't ask how me and my son figured that out.


And yes, figure 2 scratches per berry, and 1 thorn hole in your finger, hand or arm for every 10 berries........... I still can't account for the soar right kneee.... But after only getting enough berries last year for 3 gallons, I was bound and determined this year that I was going to get all I could get. We have a huge wild berry patch(s) all over the place were I work, so I just stayed late every day and picked 20 - 25 pounds each day.......... I have to say.... I would do it again! And I just may come Monday night.


----------



## PolishWineP (Jul 8, 2006)

105 pounds!?



I am green with envy! We are having a terribly dry summer here. I'm keeping the garden watered so I will have my tomatoes, etc. And of course, beets for wine!


Our raspberries are for cr*p. They get a rust every year, and it looks like Sept in the patch in July. We only get a few berries.



They are goners. I've already started cutting canes. Pulling them all this fall. (That should be loads of fun!) 


You enjoy your fruits and wine making. I look forward to hearing how things are going for you!


----------



## Waldo (Jul 11, 2006)

OK Jobe.....I be ready when you are podner. Tell me where ya want to go and I'll get us a road map drawn out


----------



## Waldo (Jul 13, 2006)

While I wait on Jobe to decide which direction we are going here are some updated photos on my Blackberry.


Fermentation going strong...Mmmmm love that odor !!








Racked to Carboy at SG1.098


----------



## jobe05 (Jul 14, 2006)

Looks very good Waldo....... I love working with Blackberries.


Blueberries are now starting to come in so I wanted to gather 40 or 50 pounds for the freezer before I started any of the blackberry. However when we start, I would like to do about 2 gallons of Blackberry Port. I think it will have to age for a long time. Getting a bunch of blue and brown Tall 375ML bottles ready for it. Again, come up with your best recipe when we get started, 1/2 of it will be yours!


Should be ready in about 2 weeks. So maybe next weekend, you can post a shopping list of things I'll need. I should have most everything except perhaps the right yeast.


The other reason I need to wait a couple of weeks is right now I have way to many kits going, Johannisburg Reisling, Barbera Limited edition, cherry, Another reisling kit and a green apple reisling............ My counter is full in the shop. Once I get some of them clear, we can start.


Appreciate your patience.


----------



## OldWino1 (Jul 15, 2006)

I can smell those berries and the yeasties working good job and have fun. does anybody elses work area look like this and mine also?*Edited by: OldWino *


----------



## Waldo (Jul 19, 2006)

_Thanks OldWino. I have great anticipation of it being a good one. and now,I will be ready when you are Jobe_


----------



## Wade E (Jul 19, 2006)

Due to current financial problem, I now have *0* wine kits in my basement.





Hope to get back on track soon. Workman's comp. is not what it used to be.


*Edited by: wadewade *


----------



## jobe05 (Jul 29, 2006)

Waldo:


I think I'm ready with one problem. I won't be around next weekend if I need to rack anything. We are leaving on Thursday to go to Georgia to visit with family for the weekend.


The berries are frozen, so if I take them out today to thaw, and start mixing it up tomorrow, Throw the yeast on Monday evening, I should be good.


Have you found a good Port recipe? What yeast will I need?


Again, only making about 2 gallons (1 for me, 1 for you). I assume, having never made a port wine, that this will be a stronger ABV, sweeter wine.


I have saved up a llot of .375, nice looking slim, tall bottles.


Oh yea.......... Camera's ready also.........


----------



## Waldo (Jul 29, 2006)

Ok Jobe...Out of all the recipes I looked at, the one on Jack's homepage looked the best to me so lets try this one. 
Will need to double everything but the yeast. *


Blackberry Port* 
_Blackberry port is seldom made, but well worth the effort. Use fully ripe berries, fresh or frozen. Makes one gallon (3.8 L)._ 

*Ingredients* 
6.0 lb. (2.7 kg) ripe blackberries 
1 cup red grape concentrate 
1/2 cup light dried malt extract 
1 3/4 lb. (0.79 kg) granulated sugar 
1/2 tsp. pectic enzyme 
1 1/4 tsp. acid blend 
4 pints (1.9 L) water 
1 crushed Campden tablet 
1/2 tsp. yeast energizer 
1 tsp. yeast nutrient 
1 pkg Lalvin K1-V1116 (Montpellier) or a port wine yeast 

Wash and crush blackberries in nylon straining bag and strain juice into fermenter. Tie top of nylon bag and place in primary. Stir in all other ingredients except pectic enzyme, yeast and red grape concentrate. Stir well to dissolve sugar, cover well, and set aside for 8– 
12 hours. Add pectic enzyme, re-cover, and set aside additional 8–12 hours. Add yeast, cover, stir ingredients daily, and press pulp in nylon bag to extract flavor. When specific gravity is 1.030 (about 
5 days), strain juice from bag and siphon liquid off sediment into secondary fermentation vessel. Fit airlock and set aside. Rack in three weeks and again in two months. When wine is clear and well past last evidence of fermentation, stabilize, add red grape concentrate, and set aside for 3 weeks. If no evidence of re-fermentation, rack again and bottle. Allow at least a year to mature, but will improve for several years. 

*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## jobe05 (Jul 29, 2006)

I'll have to get the malt and the red grape juice.


I have looked for the red grape juice before without much luck. Red Grape juice seems to be a generic term in the stores I shop in. Does George have it? I have everything but these two items, I may have to order from George if he has them.


----------



## Waldo (Jul 29, 2006)

I know he has the malt Jobe but not sure about the juice


----------



## jobe05 (Jul 29, 2006)

The red grape juice wouldn't be like Welche's grape juice would it?
I hope not. I'll PM George if I don't see it on his site.


He has it, here is the description:

<TABLE =maintable borderColor=#000000 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 width="100%" border=2>
<T>
<TR>
<TD></TD>
<TD>6377</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>Description</TD>
<TD>


Red Grape Concentrate - Gives wine more body, flavor, aroma; For RED wines, 16 oz.</TD></TR></T></TABLE>*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## jobe05 (Jul 29, 2006)

This is the only thing "malt I could find:



<TABLE =tableNew id=products borderColor=#cc0000 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 align=center =#ffffcc border=1>
<T>
<TR>
<TD =table align=default width="10%">19250 </TD>
<TD width="10%">



</TD>
<TD width="50%">


Malt Whiskey (Smoked)


Liquor Quik Extract 20 ml.</TD></TR></T></TABLE>


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jul 29, 2006)

jobe05 said:


> The red grape juice wouldn't be like Welche's grape juice would it?
> I hope not.  I'll PM George if I don't see it on his site.
> 
> He has it, here is the description:
> ...



I use WinExpert Red & White wine grape concentrate in all my fruit wines for added body and flavor...Not sure if George's Red #6377 and White #6376 are from WinExpert, but am sure they will give you the body your after. 
I use 2-16oz bottles per 5 or 6 gallon batch... using recipes from the book Winemaking by Anderson & Anderson...guess I just got into that book and use those recipes with some tweaking, so have added the juice to almost all our fruit wines. 
Some wine I use frozen apple juice for the body that some fruits lack, like Raspberries...it sure makes a nice wine, at least we think so....but what do we know?....we just drink what we like....?


----------



## jobe05 (Jul 29, 2006)

OK Waldo, George had everything I needed...... (and a couple other things)....... So everything has been ordered.


Based on the amount of Malt and red grape juice, I may just go ahead and make 3 gallons. Also, based on the timing of everything getting here, I probably won't start this till we get back next week. When I get Georges order, I'll let you know, and play it by ear based on our schedules.


----------



## Waldo (Jul 30, 2006)

K...Podner 
Hope you have a safe trip.


----------



## jobe05 (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks Waldo. I don't know whats more exciting right now, a few days of R&amp;R with the family, or starting this port (the other family).


Are we going to fortify this in the end? What are you planning for an ending ABV?


If we fortify, do we use:


Brandy?
Everclear?
Or do I put my order in for some local shine?


----------



## Waldo (Jul 31, 2006)

Lets wait and see what the ABV is after the fermentation has ended and then decide. We need to be shooting for around 18%. Another tool for the arsenal. I would recommendusing a pair of panty hose (new) to use for a strainer bag for the blackberries. They seem to inhibit release of particilate into the must better. If we do fortify I wouldrecommend a good brandy


----------



## jobe05 (Aug 8, 2006)

OK Waldo....... Almost ready. I have the order I placed with George so should be good to go except for the panty hose.......




I have a problem with that......... Do we have to? I have a new straining bag.


While passing through Charlotte, I stopped by a brew shop there and he had a sale on Classic Liquors Brandy making kits. He didn't have a plain brandy kit, I was hoping he would so if we had to fortify, it would be all home made. So I just got a Hazelnut Brandy kit to play with.


Due to work responsibilities.... we'll probably start this Saturday if your available.


----------



## Waldo (Aug 9, 2006)

LOL...Regular straining bag will be ok podner. Just make sure it is a really fine mesh
The brandy kit might be fun to play with too. Neve tried one of them.


----------



## jobe05 (Aug 11, 2006)

OK Waldo..... 19 pounds of berries are out of the freezer and thawing. Hopefully they'll be ready in the morning some time to get them in the bucket. My wife used some of my sugar, so may have to do a last minute store run, other than that... Im ready! Oh yea... I have to put the camera on the charger....


----------



## jobe05 (Aug 12, 2006)

The Port has been started! 


Per Waldo's recipe and direction, here is what I have so far:


First, here is the room that we will be working in.......


A little cramped, so we'll all need to stand at the door, and don't mind the mess:






The other side: In progress: Johannisburg Reisling (top), Synphony(Right), Barbera (Left) and the gallon jug and smaller bottle (top) is a cherry wine.






Here's where I do all my cleaning......... even bottles ...... YUK!






Per the recipe, here are the supplies we will needfor the must:






And our Guest of Honor:








19 pounds of fresh (then frozen) Blackberries. I don't know how well you can see the size of the berries, but they are HUGE!


Since I have changes the recipe to 3 gallons, I used 1 1/2 cups of the light Malt:






Soaked and crushed 3 campden tablets in a bit of water:






Then mixed the rest of the ingredients as per the directions in a bit of water to desolve, and added to the must:








Mixed 4.5 pounds of sugar with hot water to desolve, added to the must and came out with an SG of 1.094:






Added the Straining bag full of Blackberries and will check back in 8 hours to add the pectic enzyme:








With all the stirring of the ingrediants, a lot of foam is created. It has a nice smell of blackberries and Malt. I questioned the malt at first, but it adds a nice aroma to it that you can actually smell to give you sense of how it's going to taste in the finished product.


More later.*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## Waldo (Aug 12, 2006)

WoooooHoooooooooYou go Jobe !!! Its a gonna be a good one buddy.
What was the temp of the must?*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## jobe05 (Aug 13, 2006)

Waldo: Must was 74F when I added the Pectic Enzyme last night, this morning, it's 72F. The room is were the main AC duct runs through so it stays pretty cold. For aging and clearing it good, but when Im fermenting I run a small heater in there to keep the room toasty warm (74F or so).


Here is the must when I first opened this morning:








Again... Per your instruction, it's now time to stir it up, crush that bag and add:








Here's the yeast floating on top of the Must:








I'll let this get a good start before I stir it up again, I'm thinking tomorrow morning. I gotta say though, so far I'm not impressed with the fine mesh bag. I't very diffacult to get the must squeezed out of it. Maybe once everyting starts working and it get some CO2 built up in it it will break down easier and I can hand sqeeze it everyday. Right now it's very diffacult to press it with the spoon, bag is very hard (with Berries), I left a lot of head space in the bag, thinking this would give the berries more room to roam.


The malt smell wasn't as noticable this morning. When I tasted it, you could get a hint of it in there, but not as a "side" flavor, but more blended with the fruit to mellow it.


Based on calculating starting SG of 1.094 and if it ends at .996, thats going to give us 13.32% alcohol. Are we going to add sugar during the process after 1.010 to increase the alcohol? I'd like to shoot for 20%, Thoughts?


----------



## Waldo (Aug 13, 2006)

I would not worry about squeezing the strainer bag fom this point on jobe until you get ready to remove it from the primary. I would also recommend taking a couple of paper towels, wet them good with some sanitizer and wipe out the inside of your primary down to the must level. Once your fermentation begins you need to punch down the strainer bag a couple of times a day and stir the must gently. When you do get ready to remove the strainer bag just squeeze it gently. Looking good so far podner


----------



## jobe05 (Aug 13, 2006)

I was wondering about the juice on the sides of the bucket, but I figured once it gets going, it's safe. I will wipe it down after I punch the bag down. Your not suppose to squeeze the bag each day? I always have and have ended up with hardly anything left in it after a week. I was wondering how people were doing second runs with the fruit............


I see a second run coming!


----------



## Waldo (Aug 13, 2006)

ROFLMAO.....



Just punch it down gently and if there ain't nobody a looking just give that fermenter a little hug and sing it a tune or two.


----------



## jobe05 (Aug 14, 2006)

Pretty fast fermentation going on Waldo.........


1.050 right now and bubbling strong. The bag was floating on top and just as full as it could be, filled with CO2. Took a lot to get all the co2 out of it to get it to go at least beneath the surface of the must.


Can't really describe the taste yet, except it doesn't take like Blackberry, nor does it have that nice Dark Blackberry color. More red than dark, and just taste....... fruity sweet, but no distinctive blackberry. Wondering if I shouldn't take it to dry, and instead of the grape juice at the end, squeez out 5 pounds of Blackberries and add that juice....... Whaddya think?


Also, if we are just going to 13% (based on the starting SG), should I start adding more sugar (a cup or so at a time) when it gets to 1.010 and feed it up to ...... hopefully 18%+?


----------



## Waldo (Aug 14, 2006)

Lets stick with the original plan/recipe jobe. I would go ahead and begin adding the additional sugar at around 1.030. If the fermentation continues at this rate I would say we are going to be ok


----------



## jobe05 (Aug 15, 2006)

WALDO!!!!!


Very happy and hungry Yeast................


1.020 right now!


Due to the timing of our post at this moment, and the lower than expected SG right now. I'm going to add sugar to bring the SG to 1.050 again. I'll measur the amount of sugar and let you know.................


Actually............


I'll wait one hour for your response, then add the sugar..... I don't want to make any mistakes, but I don't want to starve any of those hard working yeasties................... 


1.050 should get me through till tomorrow night if I screw up so you can get me back on track.


----------



## blytheau (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi this is indeed fortuitious. I and a friend are about to make blackberry port tomorrow 16 august I have had them frozen for months as it is winter here in Australia. You recipe puzzles me for a few reasons dont campden tablets stop the ferment by killing the yeast?? I dont understant why you put them in at the start I was allways under the impression to put them in at the end as an anti oxident. Also you sound like you are going to allow the ferment to run its course why dont you want residule sweetnes or do you kill the yeast then add a syrup??
For my part I was thinking of stopping the ferment by adding grape spirit [this is called grappa here] I did find this thread very helpful 
Ps this is my first post I just joined about 10 minutes ago
mark blythe


----------



## jobe05 (Aug 15, 2006)

Mark: 


Welcome to the forum. From my understanding of the use of campden tablets is that they perserve the fruit and will kill any wild yeast from from fermenting. Preservation of the fruit would be paramount. A good ferment that will increase the alcohol level sufficient to ward off any germs could take a few days. As you can see from my post above, the use of Campden, certainly have in no way slowed fermentation, this is the fastest one I have ever had. Added the yeast Sunday morning at 1.094, 36 hours later, it went to 1.050, 60 hours later, we are at 1.020. Thats amazingly fast.


Just added 3.5 pound of sugar to raise the SG to 1.050. Based on my calculations, if fermented to dry, we would have an ABV of 17.24%....
Not good enough.


Mark, we will sweeten back with the red grape juice that was called for in the recipe. But we'll take this to dry (if Waldo says so) to make sure the yeast are done doing their thing, have nothing more to feed off of and die.


Keep us posted on what you are doing. I'm enjoying this port experiment, and can't wait to do a blueberry next.*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## PolishWineP (Aug 15, 2006)

Welcome Mark! Glad to see an Aussie on board!
The campden will kill off wild yeast that could interfere with the yeast of your choosing. Don't want it to have a mind of it's own.


----------



## peterCooper (Aug 15, 2006)

But, you do wait a day or so after to make sure the campden has done its job before pitching the yeast.


----------



## blytheau (Aug 15, 2006)

A few questions
1 wild yeast from the fruit?......or wild yeast from the enviorment?
2 It looks like you chose an open fermentation why not a closed fermentor
3 I like the idea of malt being added it would give dome body to the 
finished port maybe liquid malt would be better for that than dried malt
4 17.24%ABV.....not good enough !!! a man after my own heart. Here in OZthe beer is getting weaker and weaker alchohol is my drug of choice!
I will let you know how we go tomorrow
We had a go at it last year just fermented it out thin bodied, dry, but very potent about 18% ABV whatABV are you aiming for? Also made some eldeberry wine godd for getting oil stains of concrete and softening paint brushes that about all
cheers mark


----------



## blytheau (Aug 15, 2006)

ah the campden has no residual effect, didnt know that must break down then, good to know you dont recomend a boil, or close to, to kill wild yeast on fruit? Is this too hard on the fruit


----------



## Waldo (Aug 16, 2006)

You are doing great Jobe.




...Sorry podner but we had a new addition to the James clan yesterday evening and I was away. How much sugar did you have to add? Did you dissolve it in some of the must? *Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## jobe05 (Aug 16, 2006)

Waldo: 


Addd 3.5 pounds of suger. Did it in stages, About a pound at a time, mixed withsome must in a measuring cup, then added backand checked SG till it got to 1.050


Mark:


There is a lid and airlock on the bucket. Im shooting for 20 tp 22 % ABV. This yeast will get us close to that, if not 20%, then fortify with something like Brandy, everclear, or just good ol' fashion Moonshine!


Wild yeast is in the air and will attach itself to the fruit. fresh picked Berries here will start to ferment on it's own if just left to sit for any time. Unfortunately, it won't ferment very much alcohol before it peters out and because there is no control of the strains, ya never know what it's going to do to the wine.

*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## blytheau (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Jobe and Waldo
I got a starter going for my yeast, it looks like about I litre [thats about a QRTfor you blokes] its krausening up allready, and should ready to pitch tomorrow. The fruit is thawing overnight in my shed
The fruit is allready pretty pulpy due to the freezing, Oh I weighed them, we have 12kg of blackberrys over 24lbs so we should be right for 5imp gallons [25litres] 
The plan of attack tomorrow is this, a fairly hot water goes into the fruit this should help float out some stalks and crap, mash up fruit with spud masher, I dont want to use a stick mixer or anything to much air and worried that tearing up the seeds might harm the finished product, 
do a couple of runs like that to strip out sugars and colour and blackberry flavour. I think I will follow your lead of putting the fruit into a bag and leaving in the fermenter, in this case a boiled to within an inch of its life cheese cloth bag If I am going to need sugar to get the sweetnes up I will add it at the start of the ferment, after finding the SG I will be shooting for SG 1150 to1200 if I need sugar to get it up to that, I will add then. After 1 or 2 days I will kill the ferment with the grappa [moonshine]just howmuch is the question. I would then add the campden tablets as im told this is an antioxident, then rack to secondary for it to clear I suppose thats a few months out of my life. I will rack into a 25litre glass carboy and wrap it black plastic against light strike [is light strike alsoa problem with wine?]I am impressed with your aim of 20 to 22% ABV I would of been happy with 18% about average for our ports here. but youve given me something to aspire to I am working on the idea that my huge starter will prevent wild yeast taking over thankyou for all your advice on this Icant believe that I stumbled on two blokes making port the same week im having a go at it...............IT'S A SMALL WORLD, BUT I WOULD HATE TO PAINT
Cheers mark


----------



## jobe05 (Aug 16, 2006)

Waldo: 


1.028 tonight and still bubling strong, based in my calc's, we are right at 13%........ still a ways to go.


When do I add more sugar?


Edit: How rude was that.......


Congradualations Waldo on the new addition to the family..........


It make me shiver to think of all the wine makers that there is going to be in Arkansas in another 20 years...................


I mean............. Who's going to drink all that wine............


I feel a poem building...........*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## peterCooper (Aug 16, 2006)

Congrats Waldo!

Blytheau,

What yeast are you using? Not all yeasts are going to go that high. Looking at you SG start, you must be putting a huge amount of sugar in. Other posts I've seen work with a lower starting SG but add sugar in increments on the way, letting go up and down between 1.050 down to 1.020 and then adding sugar to bring it back up to 1.050, maybe a couple of times but eventually letting it fermnet dry.

Then you back sweeten after you've stabilized.


----------



## blytheau (Aug 16, 2006)

Just came in from shed almost finished the port extravaganza, SG is 1030 [a light beer] and we've almost exhausted the sugar from the fruit, tastes very good, will add 1 or 2 kilos of sugar to final must. upon reflection aiming for a ridiculously high SG is pointless as I candial in alcoholcontent with the grappa [moonshine] but I do want a sweet por As for the yeast it is a lalvin EC-1118 [champagne region] and ive built up a large starter [I find in homebrewing it is a great way to assure a fast take off] .......more to come hopefully with pics ..............


----------



## Waldo (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks all..She was a beautiful baby girl, 6lbs, 8oz. Will post a picture maybe this evening. 
OK Jobe..lets get the strainer bag out, squeeze it gently to extract the goodies and siphon it into a carboy. I would go ahead and dissolve your sugar in some of the must add this to the carboy and then siphon from the fermenter into it. How's it tasting?


----------



## blytheau (Aug 17, 2006)

Friday morning about 8am. port is bubbling away nicely.Ended up with way more must than we planned for, about 30litres instead of 25 litres 6galls not 5galls.So we made a smaller brewin a 5litre flagon. I ended putting 2kgs of dextrose in, that I had laying around for homebrewing. I will let the ferment run for 2 or 3 days then kill it off with grappa [I will rack ontothe grappa to help it mix] then I intend to rack off theprimary, let it settle for a week or so, then park it for a recommended timeas yet unknown, I will be advisedby more experianced people than me. [thats you blokes]but 6 months seems the minimum. We can use the 1 gallon flagonas an experimentfor our fortifying and sweetning..........now some questions please
Is light strike a problem with dark wines, should I wrap my clear glass carboy in black plastic
What about oxidisation? I will fill the carboy right up past the shoulder to minimise exposure to air, [and bung it obviously]even if I have to discard excess port. would some campden tablets act as an antioxident?, 
Im not worried about infections because once the grappa hits it nothing will survive. Im workking on the grappa is 100% add 1part grappa to 5 parts port and im in the "ballpark" [couldnt think of aussie equivelant] 
Have I made any major blunders that you can see? 
thanks mark


----------



## jobe05 (Aug 17, 2006)

Mark:


It would seem that your time line looks good to me, and yes:


1- Keep your dark wines in the dark or cover from exposure to light.


2 - Fill the carboy to whithin an inch of the bung and keep water in the airlock.


I wouldn't add campden at the first rack, but I "THINK" you may add on the second. We'll have to wait for Waldo on that one.


Mine is at 1.020 tonight. I worked long hours yesturday, last night till 4 am, then all day today. Waldo wants me to rack, but I honestly don't have any energy to do it right now...... Sorry Waldo...... It's going to have to wait till Saturday. I'll keep an eye on the SG everyday to see where we are at. Ferment seems to have slowed considerably, so adding sugar at this point, may leave us sweeter than we want. We are right now at 14.13%, and if it goes to dry from here, we'll acheive 17% and may have to fortify from there. I wish it would go higher on it's owne however. What would you recommend? More yeast nutrient? energizer? Sugar? Taste great, but not that strong blackberry flavor I prefer....., but getting there.


----------



## Waldo (Aug 18, 2006)

Might try a little Yeast Energizer at racking jobe. I think she has plenty of sugar left


----------



## blytheau (Aug 18, 2006)

Is yeast energizer, the same as yeastnutriant??


----------



## jobe05 (Aug 18, 2006)

Waldo: 


Sg tonight was 1.010. I added 1 teaspoon yeast energizer and more sugar to take the SG to 1.020.


At work we installed a new computer system that as with all systems, isn't going well....... So this has been a bad week to start this, unfortunately. I'll be home in the morning, then I have to go to work for a while to conduct interviews. I need to hire 5 people and have put this off all week. Right now the qualifications for the jobs I have open have changed. New qualifications: If you can breath and stand at the same time, pass the drug test by the third time, your the guy!


Any ways...... I should be home by 3 pm, so I'll check the SG, rac and see where we need to go next. I tasted it and could feel the hair starting to grow on my chest, so that means it's getting there. From here, if the SG will go to 1.000, We'll be at 18.21%.... not to bad.


PM me your address, when I rack this, I will send you a sample so you can taste test during the process. I still think we should add Blackberry juice in the end instead of the grape juice, not much blackberry flavor right now, or it's just covered up by the sweetness right now, I'll let you decide.*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## Waldo (Aug 19, 2006)

I am wondering if the malt has masked the blackberry flavor. I have never used it in a wine so not sure what the effect is. Any of you beer makers out there have any thoughts on this or has anyone else used malt in your wine?


----------



## blytheau (Aug 19, 2006)

How much malt did you use??? liquid or dried???
mark


----------



## blytheau (Aug 19, 2006)

I would use 3.5kg in a good heavy 25litrebrew, and get a sh*tload of malt flavour, on its own the malt wouldgive youabout 1.056 points and would yield about 5.5%abv at 75% attenuation


----------



## masta (Aug 19, 2006)

blytheau said:


> Is yeast energizer, the same as yeastnutrient??









One of the nutrients naturally lacking in most wines is nitrogen. Having 
sufficient nitrogen in the fermentation allows yeast to reproduce more 
readily. The higher the rate of reproduction, the higher the wine’s rate 
of fermentation. Nitrogen also helps the yeast to produce higher levels 
of natural enzymes, which means your wine will clear and age quicker. 
Having plenty of nitrogen will also increase the yeast’s tolerance to 
alcohol. 

The most common source of nitrogen is* yeast nutrient* it comes either in 
powder or tablet form. Yeast Nutrient supplies nitrogen to the yeast in 
the singular form of a phosphate. Yeast Nutrient is sufficient for make 
wines from grapes and other fruits that are similar to grapes such as 
currants and berries.

In certain situations *yeast energizer*may be more beneficial than Yeast 
Nutrient. Just like Yeast Nutrient, the Energizer supplies the wine yeast 
with much needed nitrogen, but from a wider range of nutrients than just 
phosphate. Yeast Energizer contains over a dozen yeast extractive 
proteins, along with B1 Vitamin, and di-ammonium phosphate. All are 
valuable sources of nitrogen.

Yeast Energizer should be used when fermenting certain types of wines 
such as meads, vegetables, herbs, etc. The more the produce is unlike 
grapes, the more likely Energizer will be of benefit. Unlike grapes, these 
type of musts are typically deficient in the set of nutrients wine yeast are 
used to receiving. Yeast Energizer compensates for these deficiencies.


----------



## jobe05 (Aug 19, 2006)

Thanks Masta.... I didn't know the answer to that.


Mark: Following the recipe, I used 1/2 cup per gallon, so 1 1/2 cup for my 3 gallon batch.


----------



## Waldo (Aug 19, 2006)

Thanks Masta.....Any thoughts on what the malt might be doing to the flavor of thewine? *Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## masta (Aug 19, 2006)

Not sure about the malt flavor when adding it to a wine but since it is a small amount and light I would think it has minimal effect on the overall flavor and is added more for body and bit of residual sweetness.


----------



## blytheau (Aug 19, 2006)

One and half cups is "sod all", but cant say what it adds to taste, not much im tipping. Maybe the cane sugar is diluting the blackbery flavour? but I dont think I would be adding any grape juice...............do you have ribeena over there? its a blackcurrent juice you can get a fizzy drink but you can also get ribeena cordial, "syrup" how would that go?
Like the sound of this "yeast energiser" I wonder if it would push a beer over the line, and lift the rate of attenuation on really high SGbeers and imperial stouts.
I am going to rack my port today [I hope] let itsettle out fora day maybe then rack onto the grappa and leave a short time then bottle, colour is really nice havent tasted yet, but fingers crossed.


----------



## jobe05 (Aug 19, 2006)

Mark:


2 quick questions. Why do we use ID's, then refer to each other by our common names...........




And what do you mean by "sod all".


I have never heard of ribeena, but my thinking was, if we need to, I could squeeze another 5 pounds of blackberries and add the juice for more flavor after stabilization.


I have never added yeast energizer after the fermentation started, but I was impressed at how quickly it brought it back to life. 


I took my camera down to take pictures of the port racked, but forgot and the camera is still down there. The color is wonderfull, very deep, deep red, almost purple. 


After racking, I squeezes the pulp bag, added a gallon of water and sugar to an SG of 1.080. Lets see if we can get another gallon of second run........... I'll let this one go to only 13% or so.


----------



## jobe05 (Aug 19, 2006)

Ok....... I was feeling guilty for being lazy and not going back down to take the pictures and get them posted. 


Here's the full 3 gallons. Pretty color:








Here's a close up. You can se the action inside, rather vigorous still:








I'm starting to have second thoughts about just adding extra blackberry juice. I'mthinking I should just stick to the recipe! I'm sure the blackberry flavor will come out with some aging. But I wonder what some oak would do for it...................*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## blytheau (Aug 19, 2006)

"sod all " means "next to nothing" of "no consequance". And ribena is blackcurrant health drink or energy drink its marketed for its huge amounts of vitaminC maybe they dont have it in america its here, and its in the UK.
Cant help with theother question about using common names. my surname is Blythe and just add theAU to denote being Australian, 
You port looks a lot tidier than mine. Mine has got all this gunk at the top might bekrausen might be stuff that got throught the sieve.How hard is it to post pictures on this forum. remember this is supposed to be fun As we say in oz we arn't playing for sheep stations.


----------



## Waldo (Aug 20, 2006)

Looking good Jobe...I think I would defer on the oak for a Port though and something that might work well for getting back more of the Blackberry flavor is a flavoring concentrate that George sells.
http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=3515


----------



## jobe05 (Aug 20, 2006)

blytheau said:


> ribena is blackcurrant health drink or energy drink




Well there ya go! Thats why I have never heard of it!






I was joking about the name thing, we all do that a lot.


The "floatie's" that you have in your must is just some of the pulp that escaped through the strainer bag. If you have a funnel with a screen in it, you can rack through the screen on your next racking to clean it up.


Waldo: I don't kmow if you have ever used that stuff, but I did once on a raspberry wine I made a year and a half ago, the wine is horrible!



I suspect, the Artificial, almost plastic taste it has came from that.


I think we should just let it go, or you can mak a better judgement when you get the sample.


----------



## Waldo (Aug 20, 2006)

Sounds like a winner to me Jobe...
Does anyone else have any experience with the flavorings?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Aug 20, 2006)

We have used a small amount of apple in our apple wines...think it is pretty good.
Also used some bluberry in some blueberry wine, but think we used too much...will have to try it again now that it has aged and see how it is.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 20, 2006)

you guys are the pros but I simmered down a gallon of all natural black
currant juice to reduce the amount of liqyid without losing flavor and
added it to my black currant wine. It really enhanced the flavor that
the vintner's harvest was lacking.


----------



## peterCooper (Aug 20, 2006)

I suspect that it's a matter of garbage in garbage out. If you use high quality ingredients and *you* do all the processing, you know what you're getting. If you rely on a processed bottle of Ribena (oh howe I hated that stuff as a kid) you'll unfortunately get somthing entirely different and worse.


----------



## peterCooper (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, and Jobe, we use aliases so the IRS doesn't find out how much wine Blytheau is making and not paying US taxes on


----------



## Waldo (Aug 20, 2006)

Jobe..are you keeping the carboy covered with a towel or something similiar. The blackbery loathes any kind of light


----------



## blytheau (Aug 20, 2006)

Im not making wine in the US I am making it australia, the OZ goverment would not be overly impressed with thegallon of grappa I have, but as long as I dont try making a quid out of the stuff, no one worries overly.If I had a wool bale fullof blackmarket tobacco, might be a different story. Is hobby wine making legal in the US?? once again as long its not for profit?? Some schools have port bottling nights here,as afund raiser, [you can only eat so much choclate] We are also allowed to have 200 bottles of homebrew beforewe are technically in breach of the law.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 20, 2006)

Here in the U.S I believe its 100 gallons per person of age or two hundred per head of household. Am I correct Waldo?


----------



## jobe05 (Aug 20, 2006)

Wade: 


You are correct!


Waldo: The winemaking room is very dark with the lights off. No windows, nothing, pitch black, except for the little red light on the heater that keeps the room at a comfortible 75 degrees.*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## Wade E (Aug 20, 2006)

Whats the difference between a wine and a port, Just the alchohol level?


----------



## blytheau (Aug 20, 2006)

100 gallons per person.......................words fail. If that was common knowledge hereyou would have half my town move over there.
I allways thought of port as a fortified wine, like sherry, tokay and Muscat.
a principal difference being whereYOU stopped thefermentation proccess the earlier you stop the sweeter the finished product. you then fortify with "grape spirit"


----------



## jobe05 (Aug 21, 2006)

Waldo:


Sample has been shipped, UPS. You should receive on Weds


----------



## jobe05 (Aug 21, 2006)

SG tonight @ 1.012 and falling, albeit slowly.........


Still no flavor........ At least not a blackberry flavor.


----------



## Waldo (Aug 21, 2006)

Does it seem hot jobe?


----------



## pkcook (Aug 21, 2006)

Blytheau,


Typically, you are right with the wine being fortified with a distilled spirit. If I recall correctly, the Brits, or maybe Portuguese, first used this method to ensure the wine was able to laston long voyages. This fortification method is still used today, but you can also use a high alcohol yeast strain, along withperiodic sugar additions,to achieve a 20% ABV and not have to add the distilled spirits.


I prefer the fortification method for my port making!It'seasier, delicious,and packs a wallop!


----------



## jobe05 (Aug 22, 2006)

Waldo:


There is a obvious alcohol taste but I wouldn't call it Hot. But we are still on the sweet side as well, so for now, the hotness may be masked by the sugar.


I'm going to take a small sample this weekend and split it into 2 samples (about 1 cup each sample). I'm going to stabilize one sample, and leave the other fermenting. Then I will add (guessing) about 1/4 cup blackberry juice to both and see what the outcome of that will be, and what effects on the alcohol level it will have.


----------



## Waldo (Aug 22, 2006)

Will be an interesting experiment Jobe. Will anxiously await the result.


----------



## jobe05 (Aug 22, 2006)

SG tonight, 1.010........ seems to be slowing now, but still dropping. Hopefully it will see 1.000 of maybe a little less. 


I think the experiment will be worth trying. I'm going to take a bag out of the freezer tonight to thaw, so I can do it tomorrow night, and hopefully get a good feeling for what we need to do by the end of the weekend.


You should have your sample tomorrow so you will better understand were we are at. I just hope it didn't pop a cork during transit. Although I put the bottle in a ziplock bag.


After taste testing the sample, I would share the rest of it with family and freinds........... That should prove to them what a great winemaker you are if they can taste someone else wine............




*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## Waldo (Aug 23, 2006)

Looking forward to getting it Jobe. Your doing a grat job podner


----------



## jobe05 (Aug 23, 2006)

OK Waldo...... Started my little experiment. 


I had a little bottle besides the 3 gallons (bottom of the bucket stuff)


Starting SG - 1.000


Added 3/4 cup must to 1/4 cup fresh blackberry juice.


SG after juice addition - 1.019 


Sweet berries if ya ask me, but I checked both, before and after 3 times, same readings.


WHAT A DIFFERENCE! Taste much better!


Again, I stabilized 1, and left the other to ferment more if it will. The one that I did not stabilize is a deeper red/purple color than the stabilized one for some reason........ Will let set and test again Saturday, Taste &amp; SG.*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## Waldo (Aug 23, 2006)

As it ferments it too will change Jobe. Got your sample todayall intact and upon pulling the cork the aroma that greeted me was awesome. I could detect the essence of the malt and the body of this wine is great. The acidity may be just a tad high but this too will probably change with some age. It is , as you said, lacking a bit in the flavor of Blackberry but I think that toowill improve with time. There are so many chemical changes happening right now. You have done well my friend from my tasting of the sample. Will still be interesting to see how the experiment turns out but I do believe you are going to have a great port wine here.


----------



## Dean (Aug 23, 2006)

jobe05 said:


> The one that I did not stabilize is a deeper red/purple color than the stabilized one for some reason........  Will let set and test again Saturday, Taste & SG.



Stabilization, more specifically, the addition of Campden or K-Meta will change the color of wine by sort of bleaching the color out. Blackberries, not so much because they are so dark, but if you want to experiment, take a strawberry and sprinkle k-meta powder on it. Leave it sit for an hour. You will then see a very pink, and not red, strawberry. It will turn blueberries pink too. Something in there, leaches the color a bit. Funny, it prevents oxidation, but not color loss.


----------



## Waldo (Aug 25, 2006)

Hows the experiment coming jobe? Went and picked another 6 gallon of muscadines yesterday evening. Going to have to rent me some freezer space from one of the grocery stores or buy me another freezer.


----------



## jobe05 (Aug 25, 2006)

I just looked in on them last night, tucked them in and said good night. One that was not stabilized is still bubbling away pretty good.


I'll go down tomorrow and do an SG and taste test.


Muscadines arn't ready here yet, but got my "Pick your own" spot located. They get $0.80 per pound. So 50 pounds will cost about $40, I want muscadine and scuppernog this year. How many pounds do you use per gallon?


----------



## Waldo (Aug 25, 2006)

I use 6 lbs per gallon Jobe..Any less and it finishes out a little thin


----------



## jobe05 (Aug 25, 2006)

So if I get 50 pounds of each, I'll have a few pounds left over after making 6 gallons of each to play with............


Thinking Jelly or............. ???????


----------



## Waldo (Aug 26, 2006)

Muscadine pies


----------



## jobe05 (Aug 26, 2006)

Here is what I found with the samples Waldo:


Stabilized bottle was rather sweet, and had a hint of blackberry flavor, but more flat and hot than anything.


The non stabilized bottle had more of a taste and tongue feel to it, smoother. SG was 1.004.


I taste tested the 3 gallon that is still fermenting, and still not a pronounce berry flavor at all. SG, 1.002.


Based on the above test, I added 2.5 cups of juice to the carboy, whiched raised the SG to 1.006. I'll now let that set till next week and see what it does.


As a side note: I added the blackberry's that were left after squeezing the juice out, to the second run gallon batch that is still fermenting out well. I suspect the second run will be as good as the first run.


----------



## Waldo (Aug 26, 2006)

Remember Jobe...This wine is going to have to age considerably to reach its potential. Let patience be your virtue here podner.


----------



## jobe05 (Aug 30, 2006)

Waldo:


SG tonight is 1.002 in the 3 gallon carboy and still bubbling away. I have a small bottle (bottom stuff) that is clearing nicely and is at .994 so I know the 3 gallon will go down further. So we have reached 19% ABV in the 3 gallon carboy, but 20.38% in the small bottle.


I going to be gone over the long weekend so should I leave it perking the way it is till I get back, or do something with it before I leave? Which will be tomorrow. 


The color is coming around nicely as it starts to clear.


I said before that I did a second run with the berries and bottom muck that was left. It has the same flavor as the original batch, but a hotter taste at only 16% ABV. I didn't add more of the Malt to the second run and wonder if that is what the difference is, the Malt somewhat smoothens out the drink.


----------



## Waldo (Aug 31, 2006)

If it was me, I would let her perk away Jobe. I really cant comment much on the effect of the malt as I have never used it but I would speculate that you are probably correct in your assumption. How bout a couple pics of it before you take off...I wanna see my grandbaby



*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## jobe05 (Aug 31, 2006)

Here they are Waldo: 


The Grandbaby:








She's clearing nicely:








Pictures are a little fuzzy, but I saved the best for last. You wanted to see the grandbaby, but what about the Great Grandbabies: Second run:








All are bubbling away nicely and are all bunged and snuggled into the dark for the weekend. Should be ready to rack next week at somepoint. Grandbaby tasted a little hot tonight, but still a smooth drink. I'm sure once the addition of the red grape consentrate is in there, and it's gets a little age on her it will mellow out. Like all kids do



*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## Waldo (Sep 1, 2006)

Looking good jobe


----------



## Waldo (Sep 9, 2006)

Hey buddy....How's our Port a doing?


----------



## jobe05 (Sep 9, 2006)

I checked it the other night, and it was at 1.000. I was going to spend some time with it this morning and see if I should rack at this point, or let it drop some more if it will. I guess I don't have to mention that I'll be tasting it too.....


----------



## jobe05 (Sep 9, 2006)

As of 9/9/06:


SG - .998


So it's still dropping. Should I rack it off he lees today?


Based on my calculation (record keeping), we are at 19.57% ABV.
If it can drop to .994, we can get 20%.


The second run has acheived 16.5%, but I only added sugar once to that. Thinking of just adding that to a 5 gallon batch of normal Blackberry wine.......


----------



## jobe05 (Sep 9, 2006)

Waldo:


Im getting ready to make the Blueberry port. Im going under the assumtion that I can use the same recepe as we used for the port. Any recommendations or thoughts on the amount of berries per gallon I should use?


(3 post in a row..... sigh....... I'm sounding a little needy today, arn't I?)


----------



## Waldo (Sep 9, 2006)

Iwould think you will need the same amount of berries jobe. I think6 lbs Blueberries per Gallon will do nicely. May want to look at Kellers Blueberry Port recipe. He advocates using Elderberries in his along with the Blueberries.
http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/request147.asp


----------



## Waldo (Sep 9, 2006)

I would not rack again until fermentation has stopped jobe


----------



## Waldo (Sep 9, 2006)

jobe05 said:


> I checked it the other night, and it was at 1.000. I was going to spend some time with it this morning and see if I should rack at this point, or let it drop some more if it will. I guess I don't have to mention that I'll be tasting it too.....


Surely you are not tasting your wines at each step of the process are you jobe?


----------



## jobe05 (Sep 16, 2006)

.998 this morning Waldo, doesn't seem to be any more activity.


----------



## Waldo (Sep 16, 2006)

Give her one more day jobe and if still no activity then go ahead and rack


----------



## jobe05 (Sep 18, 2006)

Still showing signs of life so I'm gonna let it sit for another week then check it again. Taste is coming around a little better. How does your port compair to this port? The sample I sent to you was after about a week or so into the ferment as I recall, maybe two weeks... don't remember....... Memory............. second thing to go!


----------



## Waldo (Sep 19, 2006)

The sample you sentis still sitting on my counter with an airlock on it jobe and at last tasting, which was Saturday evening it had a lightly detectable flavor of Blackberry although the nosepresented alot stronger presence of Blackberry which is encouraging to me as I have added water to the sample twice now.As far as comparison with my Port, it is too early to make anycomparison at this time.


----------



## Waldo (Sep 22, 2006)

Jobe...Something for you to ponder on..Instead of adding the grape concentrate what if I steamed some Blackberries and you used that juice instead? 





*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## jobe05 (Sep 22, 2006)

THATS WHAT I SAID!!!!!!!


I'm 50/50 on adding blackberry juice, or the grape juice. I'm going to do a test this weekend for myself and Kutya with Cherry wine and the Grape juice, I will try it with the blackberry Portas well. I picked up an extra bottle for this test. I would be curious as to what the grape juice will add in terms of flavor ad body -vs- using Sugar water (in the cherry wine) or blackberry juice in the Port. I'll let you know this weekend how the samling turns out.......... That is if I don't do to much sampling.


----------



## Waldo (Sep 22, 2006)

Will await the results *Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## Waldo (Oct 2, 2006)

Jobe.....How did the test go podner?


----------



## jobe05 (Oct 2, 2006)

I haven't done it yet. Was looking at it this weekend, but decided to leave it alone. It's still bubbling and the SG is still coming down slowly. Actually, I'm not to sure if the SG is still dropping, or if the bubbles (or lessor thereof)are no longer making the readings hard to take. So I decided I would goive ita few more days, check the SG, then check again next weekend. If no change, I'll rack, and do the sample test at that time.


----------



## Waldo (Oct 3, 2006)

Sounds like a good plan podner.


----------



## Waldo (Oct 14, 2006)

How about adding a few oak cubes to it for a while? Maybe a medium french toast ?


----------



## jobe05 (Oct 14, 2006)

Waldo: I thought about oak...... I think it would be good. I don't have french toast, but I do have american oak, I think it's untoasted though. I could put it in the oven for a while. Getting ready to rack it today, and do the mighty vac thing also. I need to take some blackberries out of the freezer so I can squeeze them and try the juice vs red grape juice test as well. My thought on the blackberry juice is that it won't sweeten back enough, so maybe heat the juice and add sugar? Let cool then add?


----------



## Wade E (Oct 14, 2006)

Hey jobe how about reducing some juice down to make it like a
concentrate. I have done this before so as not to dilute the wine too
much but get all the flavour and sweetness I needed.


----------



## jobe05 (Oct 14, 2006)

OK.......... Tasted the port in many different stages. Keep in mind when reading this post, that the port fermented out to 20%, so if not much of this post makes any sense, understand why........


Heres the must before doing anything to it. Nice clear red, but little blackberry flavor:








Added a little red grape juice to it. It darkened and sweetened it up, but absolutely barried the blackberry flavor and gave it an almost artificial grape flavor:








I took out a 5# bag of blackberries from the freezer, thawed and andded sugar to the juice. At this point, friends stopped over so I didn't get any pictures. But after adding the sweetened blackberry juice, WOW! This is how it is getting sweetened back, no question about it. I tasted about 3 glasses to make sure, and Im sure. Great flavor!


If you remember, when I made this port, after initial racking, I started a second run batch with the fruit bag. After fermenting that out, I couldn't tell the difference between that and the initial port....... so I added it all together for a now, 5 gallon batch. When I racked it, I added some Light toasted oak to one gallon to see how it would turn out.


Then I hooked up the mighty vac to quickly show Wade how easy it was to degas a carboy. I removed a couple onces of must, and hooked up the mighty vac hose to the bung:








In this pic, you can see the gallon jug that I added some light toast oak to.


Then I started pumping the mighty Vac:








Bubbles are flowing. I only started at 15 HG:


then it drops to 10HG very quickly from drawing out the CO2






Picture is a little blurry, but you can see the air bubbles coming up. I didn't pump it that long, but normally from start to finish, a half hour or so of pumping should get most of the bubbles out. Then I do it again at each bottling to each bottle. Works like a charm and really saves on the arm when stirring it out.


Waldo: Im gonna let this settle for a day or so then add the Kmeta and stuff. Right now Im gonna go have another glass.......... It's sooooooo good!


----------



## Wade E (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks jobe. That looks pretty coll and I'll probably pick one up next year if I dont get one for Christmas.


----------



## Waldo (Oct 14, 2006)

Great job jobe




How much sugar did you add to the fresh blackberry juice and did you add any pectic enzyme to it? I steamed 2lbs Blackberries as an experiment and treated half the juice with pectic enzyme and half without to see if it would make any difference. I know that freezing the fruit drastically changes the pectin insofar as using the juice to make jelly. You have to add pectin back when the fruit has been frozen so it may not need the pectic enzyme for wine making. Did that make any sense???????


----------



## jobe05 (Oct 14, 2006)

That makes total sense Waldo, unfortunately, I tasted so much wine this morning, it may not have made sense then






But I didn't add any........... I strained it well, added 3 pounds of sugar. There really wasn't anything scientific about how much sugar to add, I was just trying to get a sweetness that was going to be comperable to the red grape juice concentrate. I think I came close without an actual SG reading..... Didn't think to do that either. I did a side by side comparison between port with red grape juice, and port with the same amount of sweetened blackberry juice, and the blackberry, hands down is 100% better. I was actually questioning the out come of this port till now. 


Now we will see what the gallon of Oaked will taste like.


----------



## Waldo (Oct 15, 2006)

I checked my samples this morning and the pectin definately seemed to benifit the sample I had added it to. It was definately clearer than the untreated sample. I treated the other sample with pectin, combined them and put it in the fridge to add to my Port at next racking.


----------



## jobe05 (Nov 11, 2006)

Wow...... It's been a while, had a hard time finding this post again.


Racked the Blackberry port again this morning..... THIS IS GETTING REAL GOOD!!!!! Should have one more racking next weekend, and then it's off to the bottling room...... Wait... I don't have a bottling room..........


Your going to be very pleased Waldo.


Might add as a side note, that I made a 6 gallon batch of scuppernong a while back that I bottled the other day. It too, is the best I have ever tasted so far. I crushedabout 45 pounds of thecousines to the grape in my press, and got about 2 1/2 gallons of juice. I have about 45 - 50 pounds more, plus about 45 - 50 pounds of muscadines. I'm awaiting word on your steamed juice -vs- crushed before I continue, if there is no difference, I would rather get a steamer. These little buggers are very hard to press.


----------



## Waldo (Nov 11, 2006)

I am a drooling already jobe




Thejury is still out on the steamer jobe but this farI am well pleased with the outcome. A picture of the Muscadine is posted on my Black Currant topic. *Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## jobe05 (Nov 18, 2006)

Bottled! Done!









With exactly one glass left over......... I have a hunch that even though I think this stuff is pretty good now, You won't need to drink very much before it's tickle your toes......... Can't wait for it to age now.


They are standing up tall right now for a few days, will get the labels on and get a case out to you Waldo, I think you'll like it, but having never made a port, I have nothing to guage what it should taste like.


----------



## jobe05 (Dec 18, 2006)

Well Waldo, it's been 30 days since bottled, so I had to try it......


Having never even tasted a port wine before, I have nothing to compare this too, except one glass is all one needs to drink in an evening. The Blackberry taste is very forward and is coming alive nicely.


Waldo, Thanks for your help with the recipe. I'll get a case out to you right after christmas is over. I eagerly await your opinion, Good bad or indifferent.


----------



## Waldo (Dec 19, 2006)

WoooooooHoooooooooooo can't wait to give it a try jobe. I bottled my Blackberry Port about 2 weeks ago and wish to heck I had made 5 gallon. I ended up with only3 bottles out of the gallon I made..



It was just so good !!! and I did have a couple of friends dropped by while I was bottling and I couldn't stand them just staring at the Port and slobbering so I shared.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 19, 2006)

Nice label Waldo...as always... 

Did you get the image from the All Posters Site that was Posted earlier??? Sure made a nice label....You do a great job on them...maybe you can start a label business when you retire from your day-job....seems you are up all night working on your wines...

Keep Posting your lablels...give us all some inspiration to do a better job on ours..


----------



## Waldo (Dec 19, 2006)

There ya go Appleman...A way to get more money for wine toys
"WALDOS CUSTOM LABELS"
You Make The Wine....I Do The Label Design


----------



## Wade E (Dec 19, 2006)

Hey Waldo, that was NW that posted that idea but I'm sure Appleman wouldnt mind taking credit for it!


----------



## jobe05 (Dec 19, 2006)

PSSSsssssst.......... Wade........., (wispering) don't correct old people..... they know not what they do...............


----------



## Wade E (Dec 19, 2006)

Very funny Jobe. LOL


----------



## Waldo (Feb 13, 2007)

And after the man with the little brown shorts showed up today I will definately have to defer to jobe on the label design. I was the very proud reciepient of the fruits of jobes labor on this Blackberry Port. MY FRIEND....It is absolutely awesome. The bottles, the label ( I mean this is one kick ass package folks on the bottle and label) and the contents are equally awesome. 










This Port has a great color and clarity and after pouring my first glass, I just closed my eyes and let the aromas tickle my senses and had my tongue beating against my lips, wanting a taste. There were scents of black cherry,plum, spices and just a hint of the fruit from whence it was born. At first sip, I swished it around a bit, tasting what my nose had already confirmed was there, it has very nice body, a great balance, nice and not overwhelming oaky presence and a good long finish that surprisingly erupted with the flavor of the blackberries as it hit the back of the tongue. The taste lingered long after the swallow and intensified with the pursing of my lips and sucking in a deep breath. I dont care what it sounds like or what it looked like.I was enjoying this. Jobe my man you did one awesome job on this Port buddy.I can only imagine what it is going to be like in another year or so and I am very privelaged and honored that you have shared this with me.*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks Waldo, your words mean a lot to me, however, I can't take all the credit for the Port, or the label. Remember, it was your recipe and determination to help this little grasshopper that got me through it. The label is a standard, store bought wine label that I was able to tape to a peice of paper and run through my printer to add the year and the word "PORT", but it does look impressive.


This batch is going very fast so I'm going to take the remaining 50 pounds of blackberries I have and do more. Fifty pounds should do what??? 9 gallons. That might get me through te winter



.


I also must say, I liked the way the moonshine just gave it that right amount of punch. I figure it's about 30% ABV, but it really doesn't taste like it, very smooth, and yes, I can't wait till next year as well.


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 13, 2007)

LOL....... You edited the post to change picture #2..... I can tell you already drank some... even the picture is fuzzy.....


----------



## Waldo (Feb 13, 2007)

That was the 2nd glass jobe and I was trying to do a good closeup. Me or the camera one couldn't focus just right


----------



## Wade E (Feb 13, 2007)

30%, does that mean it 60 proof?


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 13, 2007)

Dunno.......... Just figured 30% ABV....... Doesn't that mean 30%??? 


It's pretty potent stuff.*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## masta (Feb 13, 2007)

The Proof is double the ABV...so yes 30% ABV would be called 60 Proof.





*So What is Proof?* 


Distillation, if repeated to the ultimate, will result in a liquid which is pure alcohol or “200 proof.” The proof number is twice the actual alcoholic content of the liquid expressed as a percentage. Thus “100 proof” rum contains 50% alcohol, or “80 proof” whiskey means the bottle contains 40% alcohol. The word “proof” used to be the only way that the alcoholic content of liquor in the U.S. was described, and the term is still widely spread. 


There is an interesting history behind the usage and definition of “proof.” In Britain, skeptical buyers needed a way to test or prove the quality of the liquor they were purchasing. They developed a testing method that required the liquid to be mixed with gunpowder. The mixture was then held over a flame. The gunpowder ignited only when the percentage of alcohol in the liquid was 50% or better. So the liquor was considered entirely “proved” when its alcoholic content was at least 50%. 


Outside of the U.S., most other countries no longer measure alcohol content by proof, but use a measurement called ABV, or “alcohol by volume”, also known as the Gay-Lussac system. The alcohol content is stated as a percentage of the total liquid, so a 40% ABV spirit contains 40% alcohol. Since liquor is sold internationally, most labels now will list both ABV and Proof. 


While a few liquors, especially some rums, are bottled at higher than 100 proof (50% ABV) - most liquor is 80 proof (40% ABV). However, you do need to note the proof when consuming any new spirit with which you’re unfamiliar. Many manufacturers make different proofs using similar labels, which may not always make the difference evident. The Bacardi web site, for example, describes its Bacardi 151 brand as “one that lives on the wild side” but doesn’t ever actually state that the name “151” means it’s 151% proof or 75% ABV.


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks Masta, very interesting. I never looked it up, just always thought that ABV was the proof. Glad to know that.


----------



## masta (Feb 13, 2007)

Oh BTW awesome looking Port you sent Waldo and congrats on such a glowing review!


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 13, 2007)

THank you, don't think I could have done it without Waldo's help. He's a great coach and fellow wine maker........... Not to mention friend.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 13, 2007)

Masta, I swa that definition on the learning channel!


----------



## Wade E (Feb 13, 2007)

Jobe that Port is undescribable at 60 proof. I would love to have the
recipe but I dought it would come out the same without the moonshine!


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 13, 2007)

Glad you liked it Wade.


The recipe was Waldo's (mostly) and it's back on page 3 or 4 of this thread. The only thing I did differently from the original recipe was added more blackberry juice, about 2 qrts to 3 gallons after fermentation was complete. I did this because I just wasn't pleased with the flavor it had at this point, and it was very hot at 20% ABV. I liked the moonshine idea and thought of it from the peach flavored moonshine I got a few years ago. It was very faint in flavor, but was enough to knock the "Hottness" out of it. I was hoping it would do the same thing here, and it did. I think the other things that made a difference was the malt the recipe called for, and the red grape juice concentrate. 


If your on your second glass, you'll soon realize the alcohol potentialof the Port


----------



## Wade E (Feb 13, 2007)

Who said that!


----------



## Waldo (Feb 14, 2007)

I have given the rest of the bottles of this Port to my wife with instructions to guard it with my Browning Magnum and no matter how much I may plead and banter.....MAKE ME DRINK IT !!!


----------



## Wade E (Feb 14, 2007)

Going in for another glass of Port!


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 14, 2007)

Wade, have you tried the scuppernong yet? That is best served chilled (I prefer ice cold), nice during or after dinner drink. I didn't send one of those to Waldo, His box was to full with his half of the port.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 14, 2007)

Not yet, i stiil have a little left of the Port and I dont like to have more than 1 bottle open. Probably Friday night.


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 14, 2007)

You need a vacu-vin, with many extra toppers. We have about 15 bottles open at any given time. With th vacu-vin, you can open, then suck the air out using it and let it set for days, a week or so and it doesn't go bad at all. 


We really arn't "big" wine drinkers so this was a must have for us.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 14, 2007)

I still dont want all those open bottles hanging around. Betwwen the
kids and me kind of being a neat freak it bugs me out.


----------

